
Ask HN: Do you use light or dark themes when coding? - nikivi
I recently started to like using light themes for my editors. Currently using VS Code and this theme:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tonsky&#x2F;vscode-theme-alabaster<p>However I still occasionally enjoy turning on a dark theme with Ayu:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;teabyii&#x2F;vscode-ayu<p>I read that lighter themes make it easier to process information.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Is-light-or-dark-color-scheme-better-for-programming<p>I am curious what your thoughts on what the best theme for coding is? What themes are you using?
======
shellab
I find that a light theme is easier on my eyes, but I also don’t have great
vision. For instance I have difficulty driving at night.

